# Benjamin Moore Regal Formula Change Alert!



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just wanted you all to know that recently there has been a formula change over there at the Benjamin Moore plant. The big dogs over there in charge of big decisions at the big meeting in the big giant meeting room made it official that the company isn't gouging it's loyal customer base deep enough and that they are likely leaving money on the table. As we all are aware in American business, this just cannot happen. So, the chemists in the plants were ordered to water down all the products in the Regal line....again. What does this mean for us? Well, to noob like painters, DIY'ers and homeowners alike, it may mean nothing. To the rest of us, this means it's time to step up your spatter control! Last month you were probably able to roll safely over the top of a toilet paper holder without spattering the crap out of it but no longer! Also, if you are rolling over a door with a door knob attached, you better cover that thing because it's going to get bombed! It's important to keep those dropcloths tight against the baseboards and be especially diligent when it comes to covering that shoe moulding. Some painters may want to use wider tape if you don't already or perhaps add some paper to your tape to keep those floors protected. Also, if you spot prime your patches with the Regal paint like I do, do not expect this to be as effective as it was last month. You may need to hit those spots a couple extra times. Finally, as we all know, watering down a paint comprises the integrity of the dried paint film, so you may notice a decline in the durability of the Regal line. Not to worry though, it is probably still better than the Behr and soon there will be a new formula change to the Regal line after the big dogs have inflated their wallets back up to respectable levels, the chemists will be ordered to repair the watery nature of the Regal line by adding a cheap thickening agent like talc or chalk, whichever is cheaper. Happy painting!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Carl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that recently there has been a formula change over there at the Benjamin Moore plant. The big dogs over there in charge of big decisions at the big meeting in the big giant meeting room made it official that the company isn't gouging it's loyal customer base deep enough and that they are likely leaving money on the table. As we all are aware in American business, this just cannot happen. So, the chemists in the plants were ordered to water down all the products in the Regal line....again. What does this mean for us? Well, to noob like painters, DIY'ers and homeowners alike, it may mean nothing. To the rest of us, this means it's time to step up your spatter control! Last month you were probably able to roll safely over the top of a toilet paper holder without spattering the crap out of it but no longer! Also, if you are rolling over a door with a door knob attached, you better cover that thing because it's going to get bombed! It's important to keep those dropcloths tight against the baseboards and be especially diligent when it comes to covering that shoe moulding. Some painters may want to use wider tape if you don't already or perhaps add some paper to your tape to keep those floors protected. Also, if you spot prime your patches with the Regal paint like I do, do not expect this to be as effective as it was last month. You may need to hit those spots a couple extra times. Finally, as we all know, watering down a paint comprises the integrity of the dried paint film, so you may notice a decline in the durability of the Regal line. Not to worry though, it is probably still better than the Behr and soon there will be a new formula change to the Regal line after the big dogs have inflated their wallets back up to respectable levels, the chemists will be ordered to repair the watery nature of the Regal line by adding a cheap thickening agent like talc or chalk, whichever is cheaper. Happy painting!


wow ... your right and you know Elvis is still alive, we never went to the moon & Nixon was the best president


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ultra Spec 500 Low Sheen covers better most of the time then the Regal and the Ultra spec has a tighter film


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Is that all word for word from your Moore's rep?


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Is that all word for word from your Moore's rep?



Aura anyone? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Regal hi-build exterior was a little too thick anyways.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Carl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that recently there has been a formula change over there at the Benjamin Moore plant. The big dogs over there in charge of big decisions at the big meeting in the big giant meeting room made it official that the company isn't gouging it's loyal customer base deep enough and that they are likely leaving money on the table. As we all are aware in American business, this just cannot happen. So, the chemists in the plants were ordered to water down all the products in the Regal line....again. What does this mean for us? Well, to noob like painters, DIY'ers and homeowners alike, it may mean nothing. To the rest of us, this means it's time to step up your spatter control! Last month you were probably able to roll safely over the top of a toilet paper holder without spattering the crap out of it but no longer! Also, if you are rolling over a door with a door knob attached, you better cover that thing because it's going to get bombed! It's important to keep those dropcloths tight against the baseboards and be especially diligent when it comes to covering that shoe moulding. Some painters may want to use wider tape if you don't already or perhaps add some paper to your tape to keep those floors protected. Also, if you spot prime your patches with the Regal paint like I do, do not expect this to be as effective as it was last month. You may need to hit those spots a couple extra times. Finally, as we all know, watering down a paint comprises the integrity of the dried paint film, so you may notice a decline in the durability of the Regal line. Not to worry though, it is probably still better than the Behr and soon there will be a new formula change to the Regal line after the big dogs have inflated their wallets back up to respectable levels, the chemists will be ordered to repair the watery nature of the Regal line by adding a cheap thickening agent like talc or chalk, whichever is cheaper. Happy painting!



Although I appreciate the heads-up about BM's Regal, most of the inconveniences you stated, such as NOW having to cover fixtures, making sure drops are tight to base, using paper over floors, etc., are ALL pretty standard procedures of operation for professionals, (except for maybe apartment repaints). 

I would be more concerned about the possible ramifications of NOW having to possibly apply more coats, having to double/triple-check for runs, etc. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I noticed last week that the Classic Regal Eggshell(yeh it's still this caveman's "go-to". We'll save that debate for another thread)was considerably thinner than we were accustomed. All on the team noticed it. We were rolling walls with a very light texture and it was "crying". Not something that I ever experienced prior. I will admit at times previously, I thought it may have been too sticky. It was also more difficult to keep it on the brush...at first I just though I was having a bad day...


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

CliffK said:


> I noticed last week that the Classic Regal Eggshell(yeh it's still this caveman's "go-to". We'll save that debate for another thread)was considerably thinner than we were accustomed. All on the team noticed it. We were rolling walls with a very light texture and it was "crying". Not something that I ever experienced prior. I will admit at times previously, I thought it may have been too sticky. It was also more difficult to keep it on the brush...at first I just though I was having a bad day...



I thought they discontinued Classic altogether awhile back...that any Classic was leftover.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I totally agree. Just used regal select on a big project and it was raining regal off my 18". Two weeks earlier did a whole home repaint with ultra spec 500 and there was maybe a grand total of 5 specs on ALL the trim. Guy at ben moore told me it was because the ultra spec was thicker. Well, I guess so if the regal line keeps having it thinned n thinned!


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I guess Warren Buffett needs more money?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Can u tell us where u heard this
I must say regal select int/ ext is great paint


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

"I thought they discontinued Classic altogether awhile back...that any Classic was leftover."

Hi 804,

It is still readily available in these parts, but I am sure it will go away in the near future


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

SW would never do anything like this.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Carl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that recently there has been a formula change over there at the Benjamin Moore plant. The big dogs over there in charge of big decisions at the big meeting in the big giant meeting room made it official that the company isn't gouging it's loyal customer base deep enough and that they are likely leaving money on the table. As we all are aware in American business, this just cannot happen. So, the chemists in the plants were ordered to water down all the products in the Regal line....again. What does this mean for us? Well, to noob like painters, DIY'ers and homeowners alike, it may mean nothing. To the rest of us, this means it's time to step up your spatter control! Last month you were probably able to roll safely over the top of a toilet paper holder without spattering the crap out of it but no longer! Also, if you are rolling over a door with a door knob attached, you better cover that thing because it's going to get bombed! It's important to keep those dropcloths tight against the baseboards and be especially diligent when it comes to covering that shoe moulding. Some painters may want to use wider tape if you don't already or perhaps add some paper to your tape to keep those floors protected. Also, if you spot prime your patches with the Regal paint like I do, do not expect this to be as effective as it was last month. You may need to hit those spots a couple extra times. Finally, as we all know, watering down a paint comprises the integrity of the dried paint film, so you may notice a decline in the durability of the Regal line. Not to worry though, it is probably still better than the Behr and soon there will be a new formula change to the Regal line after the big dogs have inflated their wallets back up to respectable levels, the chemists will be ordered to repair the watery nature of the Regal line by adding a cheap thickening agent like talc or chalk, whichever is cheaper. Happy painting!


Are you sure it was from a paint reformulation? Hot weather heats up the paint and makes it less viscous. Deep base paints take more colourant (making it thinner). If it's been sitting too long, some of the solids could have settled to the bottom of the can/pail. If they gave you paint from an expired/expiring batch, any number of things could seem wrong with the paint...etc....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Could be batch variance too. The current batch of Manor Hall exterior eggshell stock white is the thickest paint I have ever seen. It thins up a bit when you stir it (thick on top and all the way through, to pour it into a pail for spraying I had to shake the gallon to get it to fall out).


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Carl
Still waiting for your answer
Not sire why u would say things like this if not true?
Please let us know your source
Thanks


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I use the paint every day. My source is me. What could be more reliable than that?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Carl said:


> I use the paint every day. My source is me. What could be more reliable than that?



Huh? Is this a conclusion you've come to because of the recent lack of performance you normally experience with the paint or is it information you learned from someone?

This is a professional painter's forum and you now have the attention of many pros. If you're gonna make a statement like announcing a re-formulation of a product, you'd better qualify and verify that statement with a valid source. If not, you're just wasting people's time and lowering your own credibility IMO. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Huh? Is this a conclusion you've come to because of the recent lack of performance you normally experience with the paint or is it information you learned from someone?
> 
> This is a professional painter's forum and you now have the attention of many pros. If you're gonna make a statement like announcing a re-formulation of a product, you'd better qualify and verify that statement with a valid source. If not, you're just wasting people's time and lowering your own credibility IMO.
> 
> ...


 I agree that Carls post "announcing a re-formulation" may not have been the best way to go about it, but I also believe that there is no better way to know what's going on with particular paint products than the imput of "professionals" who are using them everyday. Anyone who believes Benjamin Moore is going to hold a press conference every time they tweek a product(or screw-up one up for that matter) for whatever reason is *very* naive.

I can't vouch for Carl's credibility, but I suspect his post was the result of some frustration after using a premium product that did not perform the way he was accustomed...we've all been there I would think.

I can't remember how many times one of my guys started "bitchin" during the day about a paint product or brush or roller they may have been using and my first thought was ..."what is this guy's problem , ..it's a perfectly good brush, roller, paint, etc." and then I would try it myself for whatever reason and immediately realize they were right!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Cliff
I agree completely
It was just the way he stated it as if he was told matter of factly

Carl I am with u when a product changes u get pissed and lose faith in the company

I will rarely touch s w products cause I don't believe in what the corp is selling me

I used to swear by I c I dulux but again I truly believe ppg has ruined that as well

I do feel as though Ben Moore is a co that is pushing quality products
Thanks for your time !!


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Carl all I use is Ben Moore I think they make some of the best paint but I have noticed I have a love hate relationship with Regal some colors it covers awesome in and others it's awful and I find that ultra spec 500 low sheen in dark colors actually covers very well and better then regal which doesn't make sense. Aura well that stuff just rocks!


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Are we talking Regal or Regal Select?

I'll be fairly irritated if they change the product on us without our rep saying anything...


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Why would they tell their reps? It's a lot easier to deny their has been a change if they really don't know that there was one.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

They reformulated Regal Select interior and Aura interior this summer to make them both zero VOC, and did it as a ''soft launch." I switched Regal eggshell in the middle of an NC interior and didn't see a difference in application or coverage, though it's possible. My understanding was that they were trying to go greener rather than be cheap, but it's true, and my local store manager was aware of it. This is in the Northwest, though, and they do different formulations and products in different regions, I believe.

Sent from my Acclaim using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## llincc (Sep 10, 2014)

MURALO

Support the competition. In my view, Muralo is now and perhaps has been for some time superior to BM. Muralo is obviously a much smaller company so they do not enjoy BM's economies of scale. Where I am in Northeast Muralo is prices about the same as BM, perhaps a little less but the quality is noticeably better especially as BM has altered its formulations. Further, Muralo tech assistance is excellent, you actually get to speak with one of their chemists when you have a question!


----------

